# Where do you purchase your fiberglass fleece/fabric?



## 1987GN

I searched for "fiberglass fleece" and got a ton of build threads, and I also tried calling Select Products but they don't sell direct.

So could you perhaps lend a hand to a fiberglasser-in-training?

Thanks guys!


----------



## theoldguy

the fabric store


----------



## danno14

Look at different threads that either advocate or discount the use of fleece.....Fleece takes a lot of resin to saturate it, which may or may not be a good thing, depending upon your application.

I witnessed a REALLY sharp guy lately using two layers of speaker grill cloth. It stretches in 4 directions, is reasonably priced, and lotsa audio guys have some ugly color "just laying around". Also look up Ponte as a material to try. From your local fabric store


----------



## 1987GN

danno14 said:


> Look at different threads that either advocate or discount the use of fleece.....Fleece takes a lot of resin to saturate it, which may or may not be a good thing, depending upon your application.
> 
> I witnessed a REALLY sharp guy lately using two layers of speaker grill cloth. It stretches in 4 directions, is reasonably priced, and lotsa audio guys have some ugly color "just laying around". Also look up Ponte as a material to try. From your local fabric store


Thank you.

I bought some stuff off a member here and it isn't fleece material, and he said Select Products sells it, but I can't order anything direct from them, so I'm kinda stuck.

I'm really open to anything. I just liked this fabric I've been using and it doesn't take a lot of resin.


----------



## Chaos

If it's for something small, old T-shirts work about as well as anything.

For sub enclosures, fleece is nice precisely because it takes so much resin for that first pass and gives you something solid to build off of for the rest of the layers in one step.

Any fabric and/or craft store should have it. Heck, I think they even have some at Walmart.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

ANY fabric will work as long as it conforms to YOUR work... Sure fleece is thicker and takes more resin, but a T-shirt or your GF old workout pants... doesn't matter as long as the resin doesn't melt it... 

It's simply a matrix to get the shape started, glass adds the strength later.. 


That being said, you can buy fleece blankets just about ANYWHERE..


----------



## nineball

i prefer lycra to fleece. thinner, stretches way more (less if any wrinkles) and uses less resin ($). once the resin has cured it is more than strong enough to lay glass on.


----------



## 1987GN

nineball said:


> i prefer lycra to fleece. thinner, stretches way more (less if any wrinkles) and uses less resin ($). once the resin has cured it is more than strong enough to lay glass on.


Where do you get lycra? Ive seen you mention it before.

Did you staple the fabric on the amp rack because the spray glue wasnt holding it down as you stretched ot over the whole thing?


----------



## nineball

jo-anne fabrics at the mall.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

+1 for old cotton t-shirts that stretch in most directions, and also lycra if you want to buy it.

Resin and glass can be bought from US Composites, they seem to have a good reputation and I love the materials I purchased from them.


----------



## jtaudioacc

whatever you use, just keep in mind how you are going to cover it and with what material. most material will only stretch so far without stitching. 

as far as resin, if you are in so cal, there are a couple good places to just pick up resin, mat, etc.


----------



## 1987GN

I use Tap Plastics for my resin, and actually have switched to Vinyl Ester resin over poly. Its more expensive but I use so much less.

I also use their twill matting after my base layers. I find it molding to corners really easy, and I can cover a whole piece with one or two cuts. Not that I have all this experience. Just sayin'.


----------



## RNBRAD

levineautoparts.com


----------



## 1987GN

RNBRAD said:


> levineautoparts.com


I don't see fleece/fabric there.

I see a lot of bondo stuff though.

But thank you for the help nonetheless.


----------



## Mic10is

Joann Fabrics
AC Moore
Ben Franlkins
Walmart
Target
all typically have fabrics. Any craft or fabric store will have what you need.

you can even go to a local thrift store like goodwill or salvation army and buy old Tshirts or sweatshirts and cut them up.
you can get on Freecycle and find a ton of people giving away tshirts etc for free.

mold fabric isnt anything special. Its just material used to make a shape, which has no real structural value. it still needs reinforced with fiberglass matting, roving, twill, cloth and resin etc....


----------



## 1987GN

Mic10is said:


> Joann Fabrics
> AC Moore
> Ben Franlkins
> Walmart
> Target
> all typically have fabrics. Any craft or fabric store will have what you need.
> 
> you can even go to a local thrift store like goodwill or salvation army and buy old Tshirts or sweatshirts and cut them up.
> you can get on Freecycle and find a ton of people giving away tshirts etc for free.
> 
> mold fabric isnt anything special. Its just material used to make a shape, which has no real structural value. it still needs reinforced with fiberglass matting, roving, twill, cloth and resin etc....


Oh ok, gotcha. I was told some fabrics take less resin than others though?

Also, what is your take on twill fabric? I really like it so far.

What is roving?


----------



## Mic10is

thinner fabics do take less resin to wet out, but regardless none provide any real structural integrity. You will still need to reinforce everything with fiberglass material.
so depending on how large a piece you are doing, pick a corresponding material.

Specialty Fabrics

roving is just interwoven fiberglass cloth. great for quick build ups.

Fiberglass Mat
most people use fiberglass matting. I use 2oz for just about everything.

the Bondo stuff you buy at walmart or local stores is usually 3/4oz, so it takes several layers to build up and real strength and rigidity.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Duraglass is very useful as well


----------



## Mic10is

Syracuse Customs said:


> Duraglass is very useful as well


agreed. so many different version--all very similar.
Just fiberglass reinforced body filler. Get the short strand not the long strand kitty or tiger hair version.


----------

